# Winter Camping- way Off Grid



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 19, 2017)

Looking for someone, or a few people that are interested in going off grid for the winter. We'd build a nice shelter, fire pit, etc. I have the skills for this and if you do too that would work great. Trying to get this going asap. 
If you have a car, I have gas money-but would have to figure out where to store the car.
Or, we could train hop into the middle of nowhere, if you know how to do that- as I've yet to do it but would love to. 
Open to other suggestions. 
Let's do this.


----------



## William Howard 2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Depends where you plan on doing this, and how rugged you'd want to go, but starting from scratch in the winter sounds like a bad idea to me :/ Usually it's better to build something in the warmer months and then stalk up on supplies to help ease into the winter months when food is practically non - existent.


----------



## anterrabae (Oct 26, 2017)

This year has been offputting as hell for me in regards to transitioning into offgrid wilderness living. In almost every possible way. I had clearly defined goals that took me three years to wittle out in the back of my mind, and that i was going to finally set in motion with 2017. 

I will skip the boring details and just wish you luck. Its a tantalizing thought, finding a secretly accessible place out in the wilderness to call home away from home. a hideout. a library. a tool box. and most importantly, perfect quiet.


----------



## angerisagift (Oct 26, 2017)

@ResistMuchObeyLittle Good Luck


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks. Yes, winter is brutal where I'm going but it's been done before. I guess I'll do it and if I perish doing it at least I went out living fully and doing what I love. Although, I have a positive mindset and a lot of wilderness living skills and experience.


----------



## angerisagift (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone seen the movie Into the Wild waaaaaay to much


----------



## Packitup (Aug 15, 2018)

Im about to do this myself and coukd use another person as well i just dont plan on coming back and im going wayyyyyyyy up north .N.W.T or B.C.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 15, 2018)

@angerisagift. You're completely wrong! I have many friends who've created a life waaay off grid and did just fine.
The only reason Kraukauer wrote about McCandless is because he died- then they turned it into this whole other thing.
I've also found most people that make half-assed comments have never actually spent ANY time out in the wilderness.


----------

